
Google Trends: Erectile Dysfunction and Vulvodynia - reimertz
https://trends.google.com/trends/explore?date=all&q=Erectile%20dysfunction,Vulvodynia
======
reimertz
To be transparent. I learned about Vulvodynia fairly recently and was blown
away about how few of my male friends who also knew about it.

But yeah, I would say a lack of knowledge and a common view that female
discomfort/pain during sex can be seen as just "bad sex".

According to Wikipedia, as many as 15% of all females are affected by this,
yet both research and treatment are very lacking.

We really need to start talking about this.

Oh the irony:
[https://i.imgur.com/RSz14qH.png](https://i.imgur.com/RSz14qH.png)

------
asdfasdfdavid
What is the cause of this trend?

~~~
anigbrowl
Most likely TV advertising for medications that alleviate the condition.
Pfizer ran a particularly cheesy campaign for Viagra with all the footage
tinted blue (like the pill) and all the visual elements being very thin
metaphors for, well, you know.

